# Starting a 55gal--fish load question



## Draginduster (Jun 27, 2008)

So I had to set aside my 180gal high tech for lack of solidarity in my living situation. So I have decided to set a NPT with my existing 55gal. Currently full of plastic plant (I know, take it easy). My question for now is what kind of fish load would a El Natural handle? I currently have 4 Angels @ 5" in length, 1 Melanotaenia lacustris (Turquoise Rainbow) @3", 1 Bala Shark @ 6", 12 Red Eye Tetras @1" and 2 Golden Algae eaters @ 3". I assume that this is way to heavy for an El Natural 55gal. What would be safe for this tank, even if I had to change fish?

I forgot to mention, this is the light I was looking at to attack to the underside of my canopy---- http://www.aquacave.com/48-two-lamp-t5-retro-kitbr-by-coralvue-1146.html
It this too much light?


----------



## colinsk (Dec 29, 2008)

The light looks great but I would not choose either of the bulbs. Think around 4000K to 6000K and about 100 watts total.


----------



## Erin C. (May 12, 2005)

I personally have had bad luck with angels. But everything else should do fine in a NPT. I helped a friend set up a 150g NPT about a year ago and he has kept 3 balas that are now 6 inches long with platies, mollys, neons and other various tropical fish with no problems what so ever. Believe me his tank is way over populated with the live bearers but his plant load is high. Not to mention his tank would be considered very low light and everything does well with the little bit of sunlight it gets and the two florescent bulbs he has on it. I think you will be ok. Just make sure you acclimate them well, I perfer the drip method and have great success with it.


----------



## Draginduster (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, the bulbs suck and I would for sure be getting different ones. I had planned on a heavy plant load also and a fairly large variation. Ya know, mixing it all in for my first tank just to see what grows and what it looks like when it grows. I do understand growth will be slow and improved with the high tech method, but that is for another tank. I guess I just wanted to know if my current amount of fish would be to great for a 55gal El Natural. I can down size if needed. I have to keep the Bala though for I think I would be single again if I got rid of "Randy". Yes, that is what my girlfriend named the Bala. I just ordered Diana Walstad book via Amazon so as soon as it shows up, I will begin the transformation.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Draginduster said:


> I guess I just wanted to know if my current amount of fish would be to great for a 55gal El Natural. I can down size if needed. QUOTE]
> 
> I think you'll be okay with the fish load you've described. I would definitely go with strong lighting, because you'll want to pack this tank with all kinds of plants to handle the fish load.
> 
> ...


----------



## Draginduster (Jun 27, 2008)

I've heard nothing but good things about your book and the tanks that used your steps. You've done the hard work, now I get to put it to use. Thank you.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

I like your fish selection, except for two things. You rainbow fish are schooling fish and you shouldn't keep less than six in a tank together. I would get six of them and get rid of the bala shark. Bala sharks are one of those fish that shouldn't be kept by anybody except those with 6'+ long tanks. At a max length of 14 - 16 inches, your shark will eventually get so big that it won't be able to turn around in the tank. It's really one of those fish that should just be left alone in the wild.

-ricardo


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

ditto on the bala.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

flagg said:


> I like your fish selection, except for two things. You rainbow fish are schooling fish and you shouldn't keep less than six in a tank together. I would get six of them and get rid of the bala shark. Bala sharks are one of those fish that shouldn't be kept by anybody except those with 6'+ long tanks. At a max length of 14 - 16 inches, your shark will eventually get so big that it won't be able to turn around in the tank. It's really one of those fish that should just be left alone in the wild.
> 
> -ricardo


Good point.

One should buy fish that fit the tank-- as adults.

Part of being a good aquarium-keeper is catering to the basic needs of your fish. Rainbowfish are schooling fish, so you should, indeed, have more than one. The problem is that buying more now may introduce disease into your tank.

I spent many hours reading about aquarium fish before I selected ones for my tanks. Axelrod's _Mini-Atlas of Freshwater Aquarium Fish_ has basic information to help in selecting fish. The adult size and needed tank size is given for every fish it describes. Aggressive behavior, suitablility for community tanks, and dietary requirements of aquarium fish are other basic descriptives provided by this book.


----------



## Draginduster (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, I know the fish in question are what they are - now. The tank was unloaded on me with only a couple fish, including a nasty black gold fish. I was new to fish keeping and trusted the advice of the LFS "salesmen". Which they are to the core of the meaning. Every fish in the place is perfect for you. As long as you have the green. I have a 6ft 180 gallon that will be my Rainbow tank but it has been put on hold for a while. Once I bought the Rainbow, I found out what it was and fell in love with then. Now being my favorite, I want 180 gallons worth of 'em.


----------

